# how much do you get charged for an ultra sound ? and a booster vaccination ?



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

ok i have been qouted 

£150 for an ultra sound and £52 for a booster vaccination !

anyone else get charged this much lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Cor blimey!!

Boosters at mine are about 30 i think (i'd have to look through reciepts) and an ultra sound doesn't even cost me half of that!!  x

does she need one? x


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

not really just wanted to check to make sure she was defo pregnant but when i saw the price i am now thinking its not worth it i may aswell wait and see i guess


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> not really just wanted to check to make sure she was defo pregnant but when i saw the price i am now thinking its not worth it i may aswell wait and see i guess


Yeah i think that's a fair whack out of your pocket just to find out hunny x

How far along would she be? x


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

she is coming up 5 weeks she looks pregnant but wanted to have it confirmed but not for that price lol


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I paid £25 for an ultra sound and basic vaccs full course £37 both with 10% discount.

Unless you think there is an issue, I would avoid taking your girl to the vet during pregnancy, I think its best to keep them as stress free as possible and away from any source of unfamilar bugs which vets are full of.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I paid £25 for an ultra sound and basic vaccs full course £37 both with 10% discount.
> 
> Unless you think there is an issue, I would avoid taking your girl to the vet during pregnancy, I think its best to keep them as stress free as possible and away from any source of unfamilar bugs which vets are full of.


agree with Saiks, best not to stress out your girl if not necessary - i used to take all mine for ultra sounds to be sure but i go by the way she is now and only take if i'm worried x

i can't believe they were trying to charge you that x do they give you discounted rates as a breeder? x


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

bit of a silly question really, but hey ho!

can you not use a pregnancy test like humans and chimps? do cats have the same pregnancy hormones? would it work the same?

if so, it would be far cheaper than xray or ultrasound!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

£60 for an ultrasound (thats with my vets) and booster was £35. that was for a dog though!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

i do get 25% discount as he is also going to do my early nuetering aswell so am quite lucky but he is an expensive vet  but as i wont my kittens nuetered before they go and he is a very good vet !

no i have decided not to take her and i will wait and see  
thank you all for your advice ad comments has been really helpful  

will keep you all updated ! xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's hellishly expensive- i was charged £22 for an ultrasound and £25 for boosters. That's a *very *large mark up from your vets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

thumbs said:


> bit of a silly question really, but hey ho!
> 
> can you not use a pregnancy test like humans and chimps? do cats have the same pregnancy hormones? would it work the same?
> 
> if so, it would be far cheaper than xray or ultrasound!


sounds a good idea don't know if you can though.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

yep you dont find a poor vet in london thats for sure lol


----------



## Diane_Lancs (Feb 28, 2009)

I paid £36 for an ultrasound last week and to be honest I was dissapointed as the ultrasound was not that clear. Bear in mind that they will need to shave part of her belly (which my girl absolutely hated) and in order to see the exact number in there they will need to shave much more off.
I would wait it out for another week or two - if she is already 5 weeks then you are bound to see some evidence soon. 

I know how you feel though - I bet you can't wait to find out


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> i do get 25% discount as he is also going to do my early nuetering aswell so am quite lucky but he is an expensive vet  but as i wont my kittens nuetered before they go and he is a very good vet !
> 
> no i have decided not to take her and i will wait and see
> thank you all for your advice ad comments has been really helpful
> ...


£150 WITH a 25% discount  Sorry he may have a good bedside manner, but his prices are a rip off. In London or not, there is no need to charge that much over the average for the rest of the country. If you want to use him because you trust him for some stuff then fair enough, but I think for routine things I'd be phoning around to find someone else with more reasonable prices. No wonder he can afford to give you a 25% discount.


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

thumbs said:


> bit of a silly question really, but hey ho!
> 
> can you not use a pregnancy test like humans and chimps? do cats have the same pregnancy hormones? would it work the same?
> 
> if so, it would be far cheaper than xray or ultrasound!


In short no. Plasma concentrations of progesterone are elevated in both pregnancy and pseudopregnancy, therefore measurement of this hormone is not diagnostic. It can be measured in the bitch but not in the queen.

Abdominal palpation, x-ray or ultrasound are the only ways to know for sure, and even then they can be wrong in some cases. Some very experienced vets and breeders can listen with a stethoscope and distinguish heartbeats other than the queen's, but numbers are rarely made known with this.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Saikou said:


> £150 WITH a 25% discount  Sorry he may have a good bedside manner, but his prices are a rip off. In London or not, there is no need to charge that much over the average for the rest of the country. If you want to use him because you trust him for some stuff then fair enough, but I think for routine things I'd be phoning around to find someone else with more reasonable prices. No wonder he can afford to give you a 25% discount.


lol yep i am defo going to shop around and use him for my neutering and get everything else done else where !


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Diane_Lancs said:


> I paid £36 for an ultrasound last week and to be honest I was dissapointed as the ultrasound was not that clear. Bear in mind that they will need to shave part of her belly (which my girl absolutely hated) and in order to see the exact number in there they will need to shave much more off.
> I would wait it out for another week or two - if she is already 5 weeks then you are bound to see some evidence soon.
> 
> I know how you feel though - I bet you can't wait to find out


ooooo not happy with the shaving as i was hoping to show her as soon as she was up to it once the kittens are gone etc , so defo going to wait !!

but gosh am sooo excited lol i cant wait to see all the beautiful babies she is going to have 

oooo and congratz with your pregnant girl and look forward to your pictures


----------



## gmj (Apr 6, 2009)

I was charged by my very fair vets £50. It was an emergency though because I knew she had a pyometra but they wanted to be sure she was not pregnant as she had been to stud and unknown to anyone at the time, had a low grade infection but they wanted to be sure she was not pregnant and had vaginitis. £150 is a crazy price in my opinion


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pregnancy ultra sound was £45 & a booster is around £18 at my vets 

That sounds a bit to much what you have been quoted really!!


----------

